# Dr Z Z Master 3X10 "Bandmaster"... Joe Walsh Signature



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I almost never post about a new piece of gear and lots of it does pass through my hands...
But I feel compelled to post about Dr Z's amp... the Z Master ... a collaboration between Joe Walsh and Mike Zaite (the good Dr Z).
I was really curious about this amp... why? 2 reasons... I've had a few of the Fender 50s Handwired Bandmasters (the inspiration for this build) and they are 85% of what I am looking for. Dr Z ostensibly got closer to the "real deal"... and that intrigued me. Secondly, Joe Walsh's famed Bandmaster was used by Pete Townshend to record "Who's Next" - a lesson in tone!
So Sweetwater is the only company who sells these and they are made in very limited numbers... I bought one... and today it arrived.
I am completely impressed... 35 watts and pretty clean sounding... but crank it and you get a little hair... but it's always "tight"... it's also always harmonically rich with shimmer and percussion from the 3 x 10 Alnico speaker setup. It's one of those amps that takes pedals well according to Z. It's also one of those amps that sounds great at any volume due to the harmonic content, punch, and fullness.
I just ordered a cover for mine... she stays!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking combo. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

Killer amp, Hugh! Blonde tolex always looks so sharp and it seems like this amp sounds even better than it looks which is saying a lot!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

nice to hear your comments Hugh, it is an amp I too have been looking at since it was first announced by Dr.Z


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That might be the first Z that really gets me interested!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I bet that thing is awesome up loud, and would be sick for slide.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack from Peach Guitars did a stream or video with this amp a while ago and it just sounded awesome. Definitely one I’d like to hear in person!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this an ultra-linear design?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

What? “Ultra linear” design... ah, old school Bandmaster inspired with impedance mismatch with the 3 x 10s like the 50s original...
I’ve never heard a vintage inspired amp referred to as “ultra linear”... so I gues not.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Some of Dr. Z's designs use an Ultra-linear output...Antidote , Route 66 (Root 666) and Delta 88.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Great review, definitely piqued my interest. When someone like yourself, who does go through some of the 'best of the best' when it comes to guitars and amps, gives a recommendation like this, it is wise to give it the second look. Grats on a great new addition. Time now to go YouTube surfing for sound bites.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

bluehugh2 said:


> What? “Ultra linear” design... ah, old school Bandmaster inspired with impedance mismatch with the 3 x 10s like the 50s original...
> I’ve never heard a vintage inspired amp referred to as “ultra linear”... so I gues not.









Ultra-linear output.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just had a PM about buying a Z Master... and I’ll post for all:
“There is only one dealer that sells the Z Master... Sweetwater. I bought a demo and I believe they have another demo for about $300 less... mine was basically like new. It might be worth a call to L&M to see if they can be an international Z Master dealer... but likely it won’t happen. The Z Master is made in very limited numbers ... why? Being such a killer amp... dunno!?” 
I honestly don’t expect to sell mine while I still play guitar! And that’s a lot to say for someone who has had at least 1,000 amps in his lifetime so far... maybe more! 
In Z land, I had a Maz 18 I loved, a Z Wreck, ... most of the early ones, I didn’t care for...


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

L & M has them... Otto just told me this... I guess the "Sweetwater Exclusive" means "in USA"


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Yup, between L&M now having three in their ontario distribution warehouse and after reading Hugh's review they now have two remaining. I ordered one yesterday, should arrive in two weeks.


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

bluehugh2 said:


> L & M has them... Otto just told me this... I guess the "Sweetwater Exclusive" means "in USA"


Sweetwater was exclusive for approx. the first year of production. Once that agreement lapsed, they were to be made available to other dealers, IIRC.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What effects do you plan to run through it ??


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Still Loving my Z Master ... after 100s of amps, this one, I KEEP!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bluehugh2 said:


> Still Loving my Z Master ... after 100s of amps, this one, I KEEP!


If YOU say it is a keeper then wow it IS a keeper (after as you said 100s of boutique, vintage, you name it)


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I too just sold off the last of my remaining amps, only the Z master here now. One Fly rig pedal for solo gigs that require compact setup and run thru my PA, and that's it.
Also sold off all my OD pedals as none can improve the sound I want out of my Z. I now just run my guitar at a slightly lower volume and then full on for any solo's. Just a reverb / delay / wah / tuner / boss wireless system WD-50 charger.
That clean on edge tone is just too nice to color up with OD's, to my ears anyway.
Maybe one day I will find a pedal that can compliment the amp


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Pretty ringing endorsements for the Z Master


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

dgreen said:


> I too just sold off the last of my remaining amps, only the Z master here now. One Fly rig pedal for solo gigs that require compact setup and run thru my PA, and that's it.
> Also sold off all my OD pedals as none can improve the sound I want out of my Z. I now just run my guitar at a slightly lower volume and then full on for any solo's. Just a reverb / delay / wah / tuner / boss wireless system WD-50 charger.
> That clean on edge tone is just too nice to color up with OD's, to my ears anyway.
> Maybe one day I will find a pedal that can compliment the amp


A boost might be a good fit for you. I've recently tried a Vemuram Shanks 3 and a ZVEX Super Hard On. The Shanks is very versatile while the ZVEX only has one knob but it sounds stellar and brings out the best out of my Fender style amp (Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20).

Back t the OP, I heard a clip of bluehugh's amp and it sounds great.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is good Dr Z talk about Z-Master





for me is always very interesting listening to good Dr Z


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 340402
> Ultra-linear output.


Looks like a Class B push-pull


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gene Machine said:


> Looks like a Class B push-pull


More likely class AB push-pull. Output devices not biased on doesn't work very well in audio applications - too much crossover distortion. Class B is common in telecom transmission applications, not so much in audio.


----------

